# Game in Essex?



## geary22 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm in Basildon, wouldn't mind meeting up with someone at a course in Essex for a game?!


----------



## sJoe (Jul 12, 2012)

HI just sent you a PM..about arranging a game..


----------



## woosey (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeh i could be up for a game, i'm a member of West essex, but based in east london


----------



## geary22 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah I know west essex! Haven't played there before though. What sort of playing level are you at? I'm very basic haha, but I just wanna get out and play more.


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 12, 2012)

TEBOW!

Sorry, completely off topic.


----------



## woosey (Jul 12, 2012)

im shooting mid 80's - dipped into the 70's a couple of times


----------



## rob2 (Jul 12, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			TEBOW!

Sorry, completely off topic.
		
Click to expand...

Praise the lord! Hallelujah! :rofl:

I am also in Essex, always up for a game if the dates are right.

Rob


----------



## geary22 (Jul 12, 2012)

@Swanny32 Should probably update old Timmy T to a jets kit or something if theres a pic haha. 

@Woosey ooooh. I'm still up in the hundreds although only played a full course 4-5 times and not in the last 6 months. I tend to go around the local par 3 mostly and feel i've improved massively recently after getting some new clubs haha. Lowest i've had is 112 at Castle Point on a rainy, windy, thunderstormy(?) afternoon haha


----------



## geary22 (Jul 12, 2012)

What bit of Essex you in Rob?


----------



## woosey (Jul 12, 2012)

geary22 said:



			@Swanny32 Should probably update old Timmy T to a jets kit or something if theres a pic haha. 

@Woosey ooooh. I'm still up in the hundreds although only played a full course 4-5 times and not in the last 6 months. I tend to go around the local par 3 mostly and feel i've improved massively recently after getting some new clubs haha. Lowest i've had is 112 at Castle Point on a rainy, windy, thunderstormy(?) afternoon haha
		
Click to expand...

We all have to start somewhere


----------



## geary22 (Jul 12, 2012)

woosey said:



			We all have to start somewhere 

Click to expand...

True! Well if you fancy a round, im free most weekends!


----------



## woosey (Jul 12, 2012)

geary22 said:



			True! Well if you fancy a round, im free most weekends!
		
Click to expand...

Sure, would be good to get something going, more than happy to help with any parts of your game i can 

As for the course, what do you fancy? I'm happy to just play local 9's if your comfortable? Nothing worse than being thrown in at the deep end


----------



## geary22 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah would be good, I only really play with my dad and a few of my mates, or I go on my own. So would be good to meet other people who play too. 

Too be honest, I'm fine with full courses just nothing too challenging. I don't know if you know it but the first 2 times I played a full course was Bundsay Downs in Maldon. I went around in about 120 and 130 i think which isn't too shabby for first full course I think! I only really know about courses local to me so if you know any good courses between Basildon and east london I dont mind going to one of them!


----------



## woosey (Jul 12, 2012)

geary22 said:



			Yeah would be good, I only really play with my dad and a few of my mates, or I go on my own. So would be good to meet other people who play too. 

Too be honest, I'm fine with full courses just nothing too challenging. I don't know if you know it but the first 2 times I played a full course was Bundsay Downs in Maldon. I went around in about 120 and 130 i think which isn't too shabby for first full course I think! I only really know about courses local to me so if you know any good courses between Basildon and east london I dont mind going to one of them!
		
Click to expand...

I only play west essex (boring i know ) since moving to london i haven't played any other courses - but you're only 30 mins drive from me, so happy to drive over if you want to play..


----------



## geary22 (Jul 12, 2012)

woosey said:



			I only play west essex (boring i know ) since moving to london i haven't played any other courses - but you're only 30 mins drive from me, so happy to drive over if you want to play..
		
Click to expand...

Haha well I only tend to play over at Noak Bridge while i'm still learning really. Well if you wanna do a round here and see how it goes and I could come up to West Essex the next time if you fancy it!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 13, 2012)

Geary, you should come and join Swanny and I for a round at Forresters sometime.

P.S.

Stand Up for the Saracens, for the Saracens, Stand Up!!


----------



## geary22 (Jul 13, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Geary, you should come and join Swanny and I for a round at Forresters sometime.

P.S.

Stand Up for the Saracens, for the Saracens, Stand Up!!
		
Click to expand...

Where abouts is Forresters? 

Haha gotta love the Saracens. Big season this year hopefully.


----------



## Anders (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm always up for a game in Essex.  Can't be far from you as I'm just up the road from Noak Bridge.  

May have to wait a few weeks though, as we are expecting our second child at some point next week!   But once he's here and things have settled down I'd definitely be up for a game.

I've not played it myself, but I have heard good things about Cranham as a starter course.  Not too long and quite open, but  kept in good condition.


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 13, 2012)

geary22 said:



			@Swanny32 Should probably update old Timmy T to a jets kit or something if theres a pic haha.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so gutted he went to the J.E.T.S SUCK SUCK SUCK! I love Tebow, he's my lord and saviour but I don't know if I can bring myself to support him this coming season, not in a Jets uniform.

As Davey says anyway, come and join us for a round at Forresters, just remember to leave the slice at home....if you have one of course.


----------



## geary22 (Jul 13, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			I'm so gutted he went to the J.E.T.S SUCK SUCK SUCK! I love Tebow, he's my lord and saviour but I don't know if I can bring myself to support him this coming season, not in a Jets uniform.

As Davey says anyway, come and join us for a round at Forresters, just remember to leave the slice at home....if you have one of course.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah not a massive fan of the jets either really. I went to new York a few months back and the locals (jets ones anyway) absolutely worship mark Sanchez. I think while they still have Sanchez its a terrible move for Tebow. Haha I'm not sure if I could leave it at home. I'd need a miracle day. 

Sounds good Anders, when your free and baby's settled down drop me a message and we'll sort something out!


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 13, 2012)

geary22 said:



			Yeah not a massive fan of the jets either really. I went to new York a few months back and the locals (jets ones anyway) absolutely worship mark Sanchez. I think while they still have Sanchez its a terrible move for Tebow. Haha I'm not sure if I could leave it at home. I'd need a miracle day. 

Sounds good Anders, when your free and baby's settled down drop me a message and we'll sort something out!
		
Click to expand...

I went to the first competitive Jets game at the Metlife a couple years ago, I was out there to go and watch Philly play and had a spare night so we decided to pay Â£100 for nose bleed seats against the Ravens and watch one of the most defensive games of football I have ever seen, but then we expected that anyway. The Jets fans are complete morons though and every one of them a complete waste of sperm. It's one thing to get drunk and fight with opposing fans, it's another thing to fight with fellow Jets fans! Morons the lot of them. And don't get me started on natives of New Jersey! 

Us Eagles fans get a bad reputation for fighting and booing etc but the Jets fans were ten times worse than us.

In Tebow's name I pray, Amen.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 17, 2012)

geary22 said:



			Where abouts is Forresters? 

Haha gotta love the Saracens. Big season this year hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Forresters is near Maldon, in a little village called Great Totham. More than welcome to join us some time.

Yes it could be a big year for Sarries, just hope that losing Andy Farrell doesn't have a damaging effect on the team and hope Ashton can get back to his try scoring best with us.


----------



## Fozzie (Jul 18, 2012)

Well I'd be up for a round in Essex. I'm a Canvey boy originally & played all my early golf on the Muni's around Essex. Used to be a member over Three Rivers aswell. Weald Park & Bentley are good courses centrally located. Have heard lots of good reports about West Essex akso.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 18, 2012)

The one I really want to play in Essex is Thorndon Park in Brentwood. Supposedly the best course in Essex. We must have someone on here that is a member there or is able to organise a society type day there?


----------



## geary22 (Jul 18, 2012)

Looked it up on the map I know where Totham is now Davey! Quite a few courses around there aren't there. 

I've played canvey island a few times! Hard course especially in bad weather, for someone of my playing standards anyway haha. 

Didn't know they had one at Thorndon park. I knew south Essex but didn't know there was another nearby.


----------



## Fozzie (Jul 18, 2012)

Thorndon could be a bit too formal.  It always used to be Jacket & tie in the bar afterwards.
There is the Clacton thread though. We hope to get a few out for that day !


----------

